# How would you react if your son/daughter came out as LGBT/trans?



## Monika H. (May 3, 2019)

I admit I'd be quite supportive, although I won't let them troon out or do stupid shit.
Ether they do it right or they won't do it.
I'll open up the Farms and let them see all the troons and what miserable lives they live, especially ADF.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

LGB? OK, kid, just be safe.  (Depends on age though - any younger than 10 I'd kind of ask them exactly what they thought that meant/entailed and why they were feeling that way at this point in their lives.)
T? Kid, no.  You think you're the opposite sex from what your body happens to be? What frame of reference do you even have for determining this? Do you know what kind of can of worms you're opening? This isn't something you do for funsies or attention.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 3, 2019)

But without the angelic intervention part.


----------



## tumblrkek (May 3, 2019)

If they're gay or bi it's cool I'd not give a shit, just do your thing and don't be too much of a degenerate
But if they even start to consider trooning out I'd whip out the belt instantly and tell them that if they want to be a faggot it won't be under me roof


----------



## Monika H. (May 3, 2019)

tumblrkek said:


> If they're gay or bi it's cool I'd not give a shit, just do your thing and don't be too much of a degenerate
> But if they even start to consider trooning out I'd whip out the belt instantly and tell them that if they want to be a faggot it won't be under me roof


The sweetness of someone with tumblr in their name saying this


----------



## break these cuffs (May 3, 2019)

Ask them how they found me and does their mother know my current address.


----------



## UW 411 (May 3, 2019)

> nod my head quietly,
> sit down, assuming a praying position.
> self-immolate


----------



## lol (May 3, 2019)

support and love them because their my children tf


----------



## An Ghost (May 3, 2019)

take them shopping.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 3, 2019)

I don't care if they're a fag as long as I meet who it is they're dating


----------



## Draza (May 3, 2019)

Disavow and kick them out of house.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 3, 2019)

I will always love my kids, even if they're gay, bi, or don't like garlic bread. No matter who they date I will still share the same embarrassing stories of their youth with their new girlfriend or boyfriend. 

Seriously, why don't you like garlic bread, son? it's not from my side of the family or your fathers, why are you like this? It's ok more garlic bread for us. At least he was polite in telling me he didn't care for it. He's never thrown a fit in expressing that he doesn't like something. I just don't know why he doesn't care for garlic bread.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> I will always love my kids, even if they're gay, bi, or don't like garlic bread. No matter who they date I will still share the same embarrassing stories of their youth with their new girlfriend or boyfriend.
> 
> Seriously, why don't you like garlic bread, son? it's not from my side of the family or your fathers, why are you like this? It's ok more garlic bread for us. At least he was polite in telling me he didn't care for it. He's never thrown a fit in expressing that he doesn't like something. I just don't know why he doesn't care for garlic bread.


...You're a better man than I.  Garlic haters have no home here.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 3, 2019)

Gay or lesbian? Supportive, why not afterall, that is natural. Trans? No way.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 3, 2019)

As long as they don't cum on MLP figurines, they can have whatever sexual attraction they want


----------



## cuddle striker (May 3, 2019)

no bottom surgery. no carcinogenic drugs until you're out from under my roof.
therapy, with an actual psych.

gay it up all you want though. in any direction.

I don't have kids though. maybe my hound dog is gay. he's never talked about it and didn't seem to mind getting castrated.


----------



## Clop (May 3, 2019)

I believe in a child's need for unconditional love from their parents, so I wouldn't shame or punish them for it. I'd make it quite clear that whatever they want to make of themselves is up to them once they grow up, but not a moment before. You shouldn't even be straight until you're old enough to have responsibility (and I don't mean adult, just old enough to grasp the seriousness of pregnancy, disease and abuse), being gay or trans is no different.

Of course kids resent parents for all that, and some insane countries even punish the parents for common sense, but it is an imperfect world. A knee-jerk reaction would just seal the deal for any rebellious kid that thinks they're invincible and life's too short.

I've heard the horror stories of parents sending their kids to college and then hearing they've gone to get themselves "fixed" etc. but at that point it's their business, their mistake. I just want my children to grow up knowing that there's always a seat at the dinner table for them for as long as I live. Because I am also responsible for whatever life I create.


----------



## MemeGray (May 3, 2019)

I'd call them a faggot and dox them


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (May 3, 2019)

I think as long as you're not an idiot being LGB doesn't matter, ignoring certain sections of gay culture, being gay in of itself isn't this dangerous life choice as long as you practice safe sex and don't have some other weird sexual shit going on.

Being trans is a huge can of worms of hard to navigate situations even if you as a parent are someone who isn't against transgendered people, or at least it should be unlike what some parents seem to want to believe from what I've seen on KF about this topic. This is a very adult observation that I've seen people fail to pin down for their entire lives and this actually does have life lingering consequences if you guess wrong. A child has no means to fully comprehend what is going on until they're basically an adult, at least their early to mid 20s bare minimum no question. I'd also show them rat king when they approach that age so they know what NOT to be, as that stuff has made me question my personal stance on this topic many times. Transtrenders ruin everything.

Personally as long as you literally just want to be your opposite gender and try to calmly move into that gender without starting a parade or a fuss for attention, do what you want kid. Obviously if they're out of my roof they can do whatever, just that is where I think my overall support on the manner would be.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 3, 2019)

I'd find out who molested them and...







ETA:


----------



## Yuusha-sama (May 3, 2019)

"How would you react if your son/daughter came out as LGBT/trans?"

Which son?
I have no son!

Kidding aside.
My first reaction would be this:





Second would woul be this:




Life goes on with him or without him.
Depends on how much of a fag he is.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 3, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I don't care if they're a fag as long as I meet who it is they're dating



I don't give a shit who they want to date, as long as there isn't a gross power/age imbalance (think teacher/student, etc., or other grooming situations), as long as their prospective partner understands that shotgun shells travel faster after 2130, and that "8 rules for dating my child" are understating my protectiveness.

And if my kid came out as trans in their late teens, we could talk about it, but I don't buy this "trans kids in elementary school" bullshit; it's like vegan cats.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> ...You're a better man than I.  Garlic haters have no home here.


The weird thing is, it's only garlic bread. He's fine with garlic in other foods. Also, it's MA'AM!


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (May 3, 2019)

I'd take it as proof that being a faggot runs in the family.


----------



## RG 448 (May 3, 2019)

They’d have to find me first.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2019)

Lesbians are hot, so I wouldn’t mind a lesbian daughter as long as she brings hot girlfriends home, not some fat dyke.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 3, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> The weird thing is, it's only garlic bread. He's fine with garlic in other foods. Also, it's MA'AM!


Did you just assume your gender?


----------



## ButterBar (May 3, 2019)

I'd still love them but God damn is the LGBT community full of degenerates. I'd do my best to make sure they dont end up dancing on a pride float or pozzed.


----------



## Damn Near (May 3, 2019)

Not thrilled, especially if it's my only kid


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

ButterBar said:


> I'd still love them but God damn is the LGBT community full of degenerates. I'd do my best to make sure they dont end up dancing on a pride float or pozzed.


I never understood a lot of pride parades.  "Hey, I know the best way to build a bridge between the LGB and straight people would be to highlight and emphasize how similar we actually are despite our differences but I'm going to go ahead and roll down the street in rollerblades and a pink thong with rainbow-colored dildos glued to me because it's so fun to shock those uptight breeders lolol"


----------



## not william stenchever (May 3, 2019)

My niece has declared herself a lesbian and I have no idea how much of it is her actual alignment and how much of it is her figuring out it's trendy through cultural osmosis.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 3, 2019)

ButterBar said:


> I'd still love them but God damn is the LGBT community full of degenerates. I'd do my best to make sure they dont end up dancing on a pride float or pozzed.


The people dancing on pride floats look like they're having a good time, I don't see the issue with it. Not something I'd personally enjoy doing, but hey, whatever


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

not william stenchever said:


> My niece has declared herself a lesbian and I have no idea how much of it is her actual alignment and how much of it is her figuring out it's trendy through cultural osmosis.


Supposedly women/girls are perfectly capable of believably emulating les/bi even if they don't actually identify as such.  Something for the "Research this" pile, I guess.


----------



## ButterBar (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> I never understood a lot of pride parades.  "Hey, I know the best way to build a bridge between the LGB and straight people would be to highlight and emphasize how similar we actually are despite our differences but I'm going to go ahead and roll down the street in rollerblades and a pink thong with rainbow-colored dildos glued to me because it's so fun to shock those uptight breeders lolol"











						Gay-Pride Parade Sets Mainstream Acceptance Of Gays Back 50 Years
					

WEST HOLLYWOOD, CA–The mainstream acceptance of gays and lesbians, a hard-won civil-rights victory gained through decades of struggle against prejudice and discrimination, was set back at least 50 years Saturday in the wake of the annual Los Angeles Gay Pride Parade.




					www.google.com
				




This will never stop being accurate.



ProgKing of the North said:


> The people dancing on pride floats look like they're having a good time, I don't see the issue with it. Not something I'd personally enjoy doing, but hey, whatever


So do people who are high on coke. I would also not like my kids to be cokeheads. And seriously think about it. Youd be happy to have your kid dancing in a banana hammock in public in front of hundreds proclaiming how great it is to have random casual sex devoid of all meaning? Just to be clear, I wouldn't want a straight kid of mine doing anything like that either. I'm just a traditionalist who believes that the sexual revolution and the nose dive into hedonism and doing whatever it is you want as long as it makes you feel good in the moment and are some of the biggest mistakes of all time.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 3, 2019)

That's fair, I'm just not a traditionalist so I disagree. I don't see anything inherently wrong with casual sex or mild hedonism, personally. Do what makes you happy (as long as you can accept the consequences if you fuck up)


----------



## ButterBar (May 3, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> That's fair, I'm just not a traditionalist so I disagree. I don't see anything inherently wrong with casual sex or mild hedonism, personally. Do what makes you happy (as long as you can accept the consequences if you fuck up)


Most people wont accept the consequences and do what makes you happy is clearly something pedos, rapists, and serial killers should not follow as an extreme example, those who are happier collecting welfare than working and drug addicts as a less so. And there is a laundry list of reasons why meaningless sex is a bad thing from increased stds to abortions to lowered happiness, and the LGBT community has all of that amplified except abortions with the addition of having a big drug problem especially in the gay community.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

The whole idea of meaningless sex doesn't even fucking compute for me.  On a scientific level, the hormonal cocktails flying around during a sexual encounter guarantee that no, it's not fucking meaningless.  On a personal level, I don't want to fuck you unless I know you, like you that way and most importantly trust you.  That alone obviates ANY possibility of a simple roll-in-the-hay.


----------



## PL 001 (May 3, 2019)

Lesbian, gay or bisexual? I'd support them. I'd caution them to be safe, not make their sexual orientation the sole point of their personality or politicise it, to just be who they always have been. 

Troons or any of the Tumblrspecial genders? I'd tell them to grow the fuck up and go mow the lawn.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> The whole idea of meaningless sex doesn't even fucking compute for me.  On a scientific level, the hormonal cocktails flying around during a sexual encounter guarantee that no, it's not fucking meaningless.  On a personal level, I don't want to fuck you unless I know you, like you that way and most importantly trust you.  That alone obviates ANY possibility of a simple roll-in-the-hay.


Sounds pretty gay, bro.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> The whole idea of meaningless sex doesn't even fucking compute for me.  On a scientific level, the hormonal cocktails flying around during a sexual encounter guarantee that no, it's not fucking meaningless.  On a personal level, I don't want to fuck you unless I know you, like you that way and most importantly trust you.  That alone obviates ANY possibility of a simple roll-in-the-hay.


congrats you're a snowflake gender, what is that one called? I mean it's "the norm" but there's a name for it on Tumblr. like demiosexual or something. means "I'm totally not a slut you guys"

but really if your kid is a slut it's their fun to have (once they're of age) as long as they stay safe.


----------



## Seregios (Att. at Law) (May 3, 2019)

Trans is the only one I have concerns with.   Being here has shown me that it can very well be a legit mental illness and I would want treatment for my child.  
Just don't be an annoying, loud and obnoxious faggot is all I ask for the lgb part


----------



## ButterBar (May 3, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> The whole idea of meaningless sex doesn't even fucking compute for me.  On a scientific level, the hormonal cocktails flying around during a sexual encounter guarantee that no, it's not fucking meaningless.  On a personal level, I don't want to fuck you unless I know you, like you that way and most importantly trust you.  That alone obviates ANY possibility of a simple roll-in-the-hay.


Peoples ideas dont necessarily line up with reality especially with new leftist ideas where they dismiss ideas like this as "bio-truths". Its especially worse for women as they get more attached to those they sleep with and their happiness and likelihood of a functional marriage goes steadily down with each sexual partner they have.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 3, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Sounds pretty gay, bro.


You'd be surprised how unpopular this stance is with the gay dudes I've met



cuddle striker said:


> congrats you're a snowflake gender, what is that one called? I mean it's "the norm" but there's a name for it on Tumblr. like demiosexual or something. means "I'm totally not a slut you guys"
> 
> but really if your kid is a slut it's their fun to have (once they're of age) as long as they stay safe.



There's a gender for that? What the fuck.  That doesn't even make sense.  And like I mentioned above I've found it basically turns into a nonstarter for at least half of the gay men I've met, like it was some sign I was clingy or damaged. Women were more receptive to it but they're the ones I want to keep at arm's length.

Kid isn't me, obviously, they can do whatever but I'm going to strongly recommend they at least use protection.  Everything that doesn't kill or permanently sicken them is a learning experience I suppose.


----------



## Pikonic (May 3, 2019)

LGB.
I’m perfectly fine with that and I’d make sure my kids know that.

T
This one’s tricky and it depends on their age.
If their an adult than that’s fine. The tricky part is if they’re still a child.
If they’re a small child (<10 years old) then I’d probably let them dress and act the way they want privately at home and try to explain why they can’t do this in public. Two things will happen, they’ll realize they’re cis and it was just a phase, or they’ll want to continue being the gender not assigned at birth.
If the latter is true (let’s say age 13+) I’d do my best to find a child psychologist who specializes in gender dysphoria. I don’t want tumblr to be their group therapy or give them a diagnosis. If GRS is recommended by psychologists then that’s the route we’ll go. I’m not going to be the parent of a ten year old who says “mommy im trans” and immediately  get hormone blockers.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (May 4, 2019)

I wouldn't mind. I'd be mad if they turn out to be a SJW type of gay. Luckily, me and my kids make fun of a lot of lgbt activists and crazy troons, so I'm quite certain they'll never be any of those.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 4, 2019)

I'd continue to love them and remind them God loves them despite it, and that all He wants is for them to "Come follow me". The "T" is definitely a tricky part, and all I just want is to make sure my children will understand who they are and to always come talk to me if they have concerns. Once they're reasonable adults I am not going to stop them from living their lives however they want and to know they're still welcomed home, but I just want grandkids to spoil. Is it _really_ that too much to ask?


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 4, 2019)

Put them feet first into the woodchipper.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 4, 2019)

How old is the kid? If they're pretty young then I think displaying explicit sexuality is a sign of abuse, so I guess I'd have to hunt down one of their teachers and get them sent to prison (as 'romantic' as it is to kill them personally, hardened inmates are infinitely crueler than a gunshot wound). Oh yeah, therapy too.

If they're older and I can know they're expressing genuine feelings then they have my support.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (May 4, 2019)

We regularly have guests for dinner. I invited an LGBT activist to show my kids the kind of creatures that exist in this fallen world and my youngest, Leviticus20:13, sat on her lap and said she'd like to touch her 'pretty blue hair'. Then, quick as a flash she tried to touch her forehead with a cross 'To see if it burns it like a vampire'. We were all in stitches! Little Viti has the strangest notions.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (May 4, 2019)

I'd tell him to just release his weird sexual urges with futanari and act normal in public LIKE THE REST OF US


----------



## Archeops (May 4, 2019)

I'd ask myself how the hell I managed to get someone of the opposite sex pregnant without donating some of the ol' nut butter to a sperm bank first, that's the most important part as far as personal security is concerned.

As for the kid, assuming that the kid's in their mid-to-late teens then I'd be supportive so long as they aren't trans. In my house trannies and troons get a beating with a sock full of Valencia oranges, they won't leave a bruise and they'll let 'em know who's boss.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 4, 2019)

If they're gay, lesbian, or bisexual? No biggie. I'll just tell them to be careful with who they date and encourage them to practice safe sex when they are old enough to do so. Same goes for if my kid was straight, to be honest

If they come out as trans? I will show them the ADF and Rat King sub-forums of this site and if they are still willing to troon out even after seeing those horrors, then it's time for a trip to a gender dysphoria specialist.


----------



## MG 620 (May 4, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> As long as they don't cum on MLP figurines



Hey, don't kink shame me!


----------



## Terminus Est (May 4, 2019)

Tell them that his / her father died a long time ago and that I've never met them and that they're mother is a liar.


----------



## Red Hood (May 4, 2019)

"You're still less of a disappointment than The Hobbit movies."


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (May 4, 2019)

id make sure they were being safe online


----------



## Chin of Campbell (May 4, 2019)

Having someone to pass down my forefathers' blood is important to me and I'm pretty conservative, so if my kid came out as gay or whatever I'd probably just be heartbroken.  I know it wouldn't be my fault or theirs, but I'd probably take it pretty hard and blame myself.  Things would probably just deteriorate from there.  Not going to pretend I'd invite their gay lover over for dinner and watch them neck, nor would I smash their head with a fucking sledgehammer.  I'd probably just get real depressed.

Troon, though, I'd ask who got them hooked on Tumblr and tell them to go chop some wood until their arms hurt worse than the "dysphoria".


----------



## SugarSnot (May 4, 2019)

If they were gay then I'd encourage them to practice safe sex. If they were trans then I'd try to convince them that the technology to fix their problem simply does not exist, and they are better off trying to make the most out of the sex they were born as than trying to fight biology at the risk of ruining themselves. Loads of people are uncomfortable with their bodies, be they short, fat, their eyes are too far apart and so on. I'd explain to them at what level the medicine is in this day and age, and what kind of hardships they'd be putting themselves through. I don't want my children to have their gender or sexual orientation as their character defining characteristic.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (May 4, 2019)

I'd probably be a little disappointed, but would otherwise support them so long as they didn't go full-blown SJW, in which case I would entirely disown and disinherit them, but I'd do that even if they weren't trans.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 4, 2019)

Sleep with them.


----------



## FA 855 (May 4, 2019)

Well I am bisexual, so I'd probably give them a celebratory glass of wine and a pat on the shoulder, then tell them to not make it a core aspect of their identity, but just a peripheral thing so they avoid all the modern political corruption. Trans would be deeply unconformable, I would say no the first time they asked (16 or older ideally) and if they made two more serious attempts after that I think I would let them. Part of my decision making would likely fall under how likely they are to pass as the opposite gender, since if they look terrible in the opposite I'm gonna be the laughing stock of the town (and they wont find a fulfilling relationship at all), I'd like to avoid that.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (May 4, 2019)

I think before any serious "Mom I think I'm __" discussions came up, I would make sure they knew well before that they can come to me with anything and I'll always listen and try to do my best to help. That said help might not be what they want right away, because nothing in life comes quick and easy without catch-22's. 

LGB is easy, if they want to explore that avenue then I'll roll with it, I might find meeting their boyfriend or girlfriend a bit weird. But I guess it's fine so long as they don't then decide they need to constantly talk about their sex life or something. 

T is more difficult mostly on basis of how people can strongly force the need to transition or change identity asap on kids. I'ld want my kid to understand that it's a huge undertaking to change your gender and comes with a lot of potentially nasty issues and that this doesn't mean I don't want them to change, but I want them to be _really_ sure this path is the one they want.  Seen way too many cases here where people got their transition hormones illegally without any proper medical support and it seems to break them somehow.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 4, 2019)

I wouldn't care if they were bi or homosexual. As long as they're safe about it, and basically don't whore themselves out. I'd rib them for it, but it wouldn't ever be an issue. Like anything I'd want them to find someone they're compatible and happy with and be productive members of society. 

I wouldn't be supportive of them if they came out as trans unless they were willing to undergo medical treatment for dysphoria. My reasoning for this is that if left unchecked and it's just a phase thing, then it seriously like any other untreated condition will have a huge impact on their life and the quality of their life as well. There is a reason why the suicide rate in the trans community is so high, and I honestly think it's because the expression of being trans is merely a mask to deeper mental issues and instabilities.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (May 4, 2019)

I woundn't even care if it likes Dicks or pussies. If it comes out as a tranny that's another story

I'd wait till 12-13 Years old, range that would give some proof of anything wrong, if it's really showing signs of gender dysphoria then to HRT it goes.

Making them transition earlier than that should be a call for CPS imo


----------



## PT 940 (May 4, 2019)

Seeing as I have no gay-dar I'd probably be...surprised? *elbow jab

Seriously though, my love for them wouldn't change.


----------



## tasty humane burger (May 7, 2019)

If I had kids and they came out as gay/bi I honestly would't care, like that's such a non-issue in my mind. If they came out as trans I would be supportive and happy for them but I wouldn't want them to make a rash decision about hormones, etc. I'd be a little more sceptical if they wanted to start using stupid pronouns outwith he, she and (possibly) they.  

If I had a male kid who wanted to engage in girly hobbies, I would 100% let him and likewise if I had a girl who was a bit of a tomboy but I wouldn't raise them gender neutral or whatever. They can like what they like as long as it's not damaging.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 7, 2019)

Worried that they're doing it as a fad or some other superficial reason. It's kinda a given in 2019.

But if they really had those desires, then we would discuss it so I could fully understand where they're coming from. So long as we have that, believe it or not, it's not an issue. Being that isn't my problem, i's now what it currently represents that I absolutely loathe.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (May 8, 2019)

oldTireWater said:


> But without the angelic intervention part.


That angel is like, "HEY, knock that shit off".  Is this a poster for a new movie staring Tilda Swinton and Liam Neeson? 

Gay?  Sure, I'll be fine with it.  Trans?  I feel like a lot of young trans people it's just a sickening fad.  I'd tell them what's wrong with it and make damn sure no teachers are trying to foster that idea.  If it seems like they truly have body dysmorphia, I would seek counseling to see what would be the best course of action.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 8, 2019)

I don't care if my son's gay but he better not bottom.

Only faggots bottom.


----------



## Double Dee (May 8, 2019)

Supportive parent all the way. But if they're thinking they're trans, that's going to be a lot of discussion and psych visits first. I will be willing to get them some opposite gender clothes, but HRT and SRS is reserved until they're 18+ and they DO have dysphoria of some kind.


----------



## AF 802 (May 11, 2019)

If they're gay, whatever.

Trans, hell no. You want to ruin your life, do it when you live on your own.


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (May 11, 2019)

Well I'm a dyke so I won't have any kids but if I was straight it'd depend on age I guess. If my kid told me they were LGB at like 10 I'd tell them to go watch Spongebob and shut the fuck up because they're not old enough for a relationship gay or not. If they told me they were LGB at like 13 or so, well, I can't blame them, just remember to practice safe sex and not go to pride parades to make a joke out of themselves dressed in a pickle suit or something.

T is a different thing. Early teens or childhood? Stop going on Tumblr. Late teens? Let's go to therapy and see if you're actually dysphoric. I'd probably also have a talk with them, ask them why do they think that and if someone influenced them into thinking this. If the lil negro is actually dysphoric then what else can I do? Do whatever you please as long as you don't end up like the troons that got threads here. If they're just bullshitting for attention then I'd tell them to grow the fuck up because it's just a teen phase.

man I miss when teen phases were just shit like emo and scene not mutilating your body and making up genders


----------



## PT 522 (May 12, 2019)

Gay or lesbian or bisexual, okay whatever.
Trans, it's therapy time.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 12, 2019)

They can be as gay as they want as long as they don't center their identity around it.
 If they go down the tranny road, they're getting a shrink and no surgery/hormone bs until they're adult enough to get it on their own so they can be sure it's not part of a weird phase. You certainly can't reverse getting your dick/tits chopped off or whatever the fuck it is they do.
All of this is out the window if they try pulling any zir-pronoun/alien gender nonsense.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 12, 2019)

Meh
Being queer is so 90s


----------



## Ginger Piglet (May 12, 2019)

How old are they?

If they're pre-pubescent, I'd just write it off as a phase until their balls had dropped.

If they were post-pubertal, that's something I'd support them with as much as I could. However, if they come out as trans, they can wait till they're 18 before starting on hormones or getting the pickle chop. Not going to be party to anyone underage permanently wrecking their bodies for woke points. After 18 they're big enough and ugly enough to do it for themselves if they really want to.

Oh, and if they decide they're non-binary, they can fuck right off, unless they were born with hermaphroditic genitalia, in which case we're in extremely rare and semi-uncharted territory here.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 12, 2019)

Chemically castrate and Carribbean cruise.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (May 12, 2019)

Considering what a stupid fucking fad it is nowadays I'd react with extreme skepticism. LGB is no big deal, they'll probably give it up in a couple of years and if they don't, who cares, the only family members old enough to give a fuck are all dead now anyway. T is the real problem, if it's just the "nonbinary" nonsense I can pretty much ignore it. I wouldn't bother to fight letting them dress however they please (laughing at the way teenagers dress due to stupid fads is a time-honored tradition) but I'm not indulging any pronoun nonsense at that age. It would probably be fucked up if I denied them therapy if they wanted it but I'm so afraid of the mental health community enabling this shit I'd be hesitant and very careful, no hormones and certainly no butchery under my roof, that's for fucking sure. I am not taking them to a "gender clinic" but I guess I'd get them in to see a psychologist who specializes in anxiety/depression/identity issues for teenagers and just hope they aren't troon enablers.

 In the extremely unlikely case they stick with the trans shit for life I guess I'd learn to live with it and start making an attempt at correct pronouns but I'm not enabling it (helping with changing names/gender on ID, giving money for procedures, etc). Deviancy over the internet will not be tolerated and if I catch them doing anything fucked up all phones, computers, etc will be taken away and cut off until they're able and willing to pay for that shit themselves. Many talks will be had about the unfortunate tendency for people nowadays to center their entire identity on their orientation/"gender"/mental illness and how bogus that is, I know that kind of thing is normal to an extent for teenagers but if I keep addressing it regularly they'll hopefully grow out of that shit by college. 

The other piece is emphasizing the importance of being very careful about internet anonymity and how every cringey thing you do is out there for good, you have to start young with that. I think in some cases people stick with the LGBT phase (or "illness" phase or whatever) longer than they would have otherwise because all the shit they've posted about it online makes it more difficult to "reinvent [their] identity" as it were.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2019)

Lesbian? Lol, no you're not.
Gay? Did someone rape you? No? Well shucks.
Bisexual? Lol, no you're not, you're just a girl.
Transexual? Let me tell you about John Money, ya little queer.
Queer? The correct term is manhater.
Intersex? Let's do a DNA test to confirm
Asexual? Lol, no you're not.
Gender-non-conforming? Why can't you just be goth or a wigger if you want to rail against conformity?
Questioning? We'll talk again next week when you figure it out.
Pansexual? Just keep your genitals off my car.
Ally? Grow a spine and stop being a shill for others.
Allied? Wait... so you identify as someone who is being supported by another?
Straigth? Good. Now let me tell you about the jews....
Leather? You really didn't need to tell me this.
Fetish? Time for another spanki.... oh wait I did this.
Two-spirited? You're not american and you're definitely not native american.
Skoliosexual? Ha ha, liar. Nobody is attracted to _that_.
Polyamorous? Why do you hate children?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 12, 2019)

^are you saying lesbians don't exist?


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> are you saying lesbians don't exist?



They do, but most lesbians aren't lesbian, so it's a pretty safe shot. Unlike with gay men, it's rather rare for a "lesbian" never to have sex with a man in her life, and more likely to go through periods of hetero/bi/homosexuality. More than a few of the self-described lesbians I have known in my life either occassionally or frequently had sex with men and the stats I've seen on it so far also confirm it, so it isn't just based on personal observations. One of the reasons is probably that women have a more malleable sexuality where it's more likely to change when asked again with a decade in between, whereas as male sexuality is more fixed and less likely to change. I should probably reread that study sometime, because my memory of it is getting a little foggy, but it also doesn't interest me as much anymore, so let me know if you read it and I got something off in that.

Then there's a considerable amount of lesbians who became lesbians after being in a women's shelter for example; their previous relationship shows that they're unlikely to be lesbians, but these women's shelters are typically run by radical lesbian feminists (see the work/interviews of erin pizzey, who started the world's first women shelter and how she was pushed out, if you want an example), so it's easy to radicalize the thinking of women in such a vulnerable moment in their life.

But for a slightly less serious example of one such case, there's this cartoonist. I wouldn't share it if I hadn't also seen multiple examples of similar girls in my network of friends and acquintances.






And finally with lesbian bed death, they are more like best friends forever in denial than partners anyways.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 12, 2019)

My Dad just pretended he didn't hear me when I came out because when he was a kid *they literally didn't even have a polio vaccine.* I'm okay with it though, he still treats me well and I believe he genuinely loves me regardless of whether he approves or understands the way I feel. I mean, I get it. If I were from his time I'd probably be that way too.


----------



## God of Nothing (May 12, 2019)

>Lesbian
Stay away from the crazy bitches and remember your father is a man so not all men are the useless pigs you might end up viewing them to be, sweetie.
>Gay
Avoid gay bars and bears: you'll get your dumbass raped. Start talking like every flamboyant fag stereotype and I'll disown you. 
>Bisexual
Don't tell any of your gay friends that or they'll hang it over your deviant ass head and demonize you like they think straights still do to them. If you end up in a "polyamorous" relationship, you're still getting cucked.
>Pansexual
Are you fine fucking anything that isn't human? No? Then no you're fucking not, snowflake. 
>Trans
Goddammit, who molested you? Which tumblr webpage did you visit? Have you been listening to your dumbass "genderqueer" friends again? I told you to stop hanging out with them, they're delusional. Whatever it was, you're not inverting your dick or getting one just because you feel like it; that shit will make you kill yourself.
>Any of them
No, your sexuality and gender does not constitute to who you are as a person. I raised you to take care of yourself and be yourself not be one fucking thing of the million things that make you. I used to look at other dudes and chase after chicks too but you don't see me waving a flag around like the queer stereotype. If this is the one thing you want to be known as for the rest of your life, I've failed as a father.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 13, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Lmao imagine if your kid came out to you as nonbinaree or any form of asexual.
> "Mom, dad, I'm... not like other girls. I don't like makeup and I (sobbing) wouldn't want to sleep with someone until we form an emotional bond"



You gotta use your pokedex more. That's demisexual, not asexual.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 13, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> and I (sobbing) wouldn't want to sleep with someone until we form an emotional bond"





Lemmingwise said:


> You gotta use your pokedex more. That's demisexual, not asexual.



I love that only wanting to bang people you like is it's own sexuality. Ok. You win, I guess my lack of whoring means I'm demisexual


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I love that only wanting to bang people you like is it's own sexuality. Ok. You win, I guess my lack of whoring means I'm demisexual


Yeah, I really don't get how that got snowflaked.  I mean, if you can do casual sex, good for you, but there's a lot of shit involved that I'm not even going to try to untangle unless I really like my potential partner.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 13, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I love that only wanting to bang people you like is it's own sexuality. Ok. You win, I guess my lack of whoring means I'm demisexual



Pfft, I bet you're one of those weird cisgender monoamorous allosexuals. What a freak.

I once walked into a feminist book store and opened three random books in a random place each. It was so weird; two were talking about the wage gap in that exact spot and the third was explaining why it's important to have cisgender as a term, so that the "othering" term transgender can be fought with an "othering" term itself. This was more than a decade ago too.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 13, 2019)

Figuratively Stalin said:


> man I miss when teen phases were just shit like emo and scene not mutilating your body and making up genders



You must not have known any scene or emo faggots, because the majority of them were cutting themselves or burning themselves.


----------



## JektheDumbass (May 13, 2019)

LGBT?  I'd stress upon them the importance of keeping a professional facade, but wouldn't care.

Trans?  I don't care what gender they live their life as, just don't be a flaming fucking faggot, keep a professional facade


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I once walked into a feminist book store and opened three random book in a random place each. It was so weird; two were talking about the wage gap in that exact spot and the third was explaining why it's important to have cisgender as a term, so that the "othering" term transgender can be fought with an "othering" term itself. This was more than a decade ago too.



"othering"

IT'S THE ACCEPTED PARLANCE IN ANY CIRCLE THAT ISN'T FULL OF BATSHIT IDIOTS OH MY GOD.  Othering.  No, if I want to other you I'm going to call you a repulsive mistake of scientific curiosity.  Fucking assholes.  Leave us no good terms to describe things and eventually we're just not going to CARE anymore.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (May 13, 2019)

lesbian, gay, bi, asexual, that's fine, cool, try not to get aids

trans? i'd feel like a failure. like was my child struggling with autism or anorexia or trauma or something and i just didn't notice? i would be finding a psychiatrist immediately.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (May 14, 2019)

Being gay myself, I would not care if my kids are gay. It is nothing horrible, but doesn't make life easier. My children are statistically more likely to be gay because I am. I'm not going to raise some nancyboy or a vapid bitch, however. My son could avoid the mistakes I made. My dad was largely absent and forced his definition of masculinity upon me. He would bitch at me for not knowing what tools were, because he did not teach me, that kind of mentality. He was authoritarian and didn't let me branch out into my own hobbies; Always being negative and jealous of my intelligence and abilities. I rebelled quite flamboyantly, and didn't discover weight lifting or discipline for example until much later in life. My hobbies can grow as my education grows, for once. 

Trans, however, I am not going to easily accept. It's okay to be a little quirky and out of your norm, however, I will absolutely not support genital mutilation, if anything at all in this department.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 14, 2019)

Gay, bisexual, or lesbian- I'd support them and try to keep them educated on things that would be important in their lives.
Trans: I'd support them but I wouldn't let them get anything done until they're adults and give them time to figure things out for themselves since teenagers are impulsive and want to fit in.


----------



## Pigeondary (May 14, 2019)

Ring the local VET and see if I can book myself in for euthanasia.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 14, 2019)

Pigeondary said:


> Ring the local VET and see if I can book myself in for euthanasia.


If you’re too much of a pussy to use a pistol who’s the real fag here?


----------



## NN 401 (May 14, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> They do, but most lesbians aren't lesbian, so it's a pretty safe shot. Unlike with gay men, it's rather rare for a "lesbian" never to have sex with a man in her life, and more likely to go through periods of hetero/bi/homosexuality. More than a few of the self-described lesbians I have known in my life either occassionally or frequently had sex with men and the stats I've seen on it so far also confirm it, so it isn't just based on personal observations. One of the reasons is probably that women have a more malleable sexuality where it's more likely to change when asked again with a decade in between, whereas as male sexuality is more fixed and less likely to change. I should probably reread that study sometime, because my memory of it is getting a little foggy, but it also doesn't interest me as much anymore, so let me know if you read it and I got something off in that.
> 
> Then there's a considerable amount of lesbians who became lesbians after being in a women's shelter for example; their previous relationship shows that they're unlikely to be lesbians, but these women's shelters are typically run by radical lesbian feminists (see the work/interviews of erin pizzey, who started the world's first women shelter and how she was pushed out, if you want an example), so it's easy to radicalize the thinking of women in such a vulnerable moment in their life.
> 
> ...




This shit sounds like BPD.

There’s a huge overlap in women between bisexuality and bpd.

I’m not throwing bi women under the bus or anything but the rising number of personality disordered individuals might account for why there are so many visible “bi” or “lesbian” women.

 Besides all the social brownie points one gets for claiming minority status.


This doesn’t jive historically where it seems like male bisexuality was far more prevalent.


----------



## Overcast (May 14, 2019)

"Dad... I'm gay!"

"Mmm hmm, just make sure you guys wear protection and don't make too much noise."


----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 14, 2019)

Well that's ok, you only get one life enjoy it as best you can. Please try to be a good person and work on leaving the world a better place than the one you came into.

Now, I need to go to Costco and buy a couple liters of Jack Daniels.


----------



## DROP OUT (May 14, 2019)

Whether it's LG or B, I'd still be as supportive to them as if they were straight. They're my children after all, and I would want them to live their best life.

T is a different story. I'd still be supportive, but I'd be very worried. Transitioning can be damaging to someone and I wouldn't want to feel like I failed if my child went full SJW from it all. Plus, I honestly wouldn't know how to talk to them for support if they came out as trans, whether I researched the basics of how to or not.

Overall, though, as long as it makes them happy, I'd still do the best to support them no matter what sexuality.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (May 14, 2019)

Yeah, LGB, who cares, you do you, the T is a problem.


----------



## Normal_Guy (May 23, 2019)

I'm gonna accept them till they turn 18, after that i'm going disown that disgusting, lobotomize freak. Then contemplate life and why did i become a father just to get hurt.


----------



## c-no (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd have no reaction because there is no for me to reproduce.

Serious note though: if I somehow did become a parent whose child is coming out the closet, I would support them, assuming they were being genuine and knew full well what they were. Now if they ended up doing illegal shit that harms other people like being a human trafficker, sexual predator and the like, then I'd likely withdraw support and would disown them for being a danger to other people and society.


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 7, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I admit I'd be quite supportive, although I won't let them troon out or do stupid shit.
> Ether they do it right or they won't do it.
> I'll open up the Farms and let them see all the troons and what miserable lives they live, especially ADF.



@Heinrich Himmler talks a big game about being progressive now, but he had one hell of a pre-woke period. Just ask Ernst Rohm...


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 7, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> @Heinrich Himmler talks a big game about being progressive now, but he had one hell of a pre-woke period. Just ask Ernst Rohm...


@Heinrich Himmler is cancelled


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jun 8, 2019)

c-no said:


> I'd have no reaction because there is no for me to reproduce.



I know that feel very well.
Also, i would back them up as long as they behave as a healthy adult. If they are fucking drama queens, i would disown them faster than they can call me bigot.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 8, 2019)

The older I get, the more "live and let live" I am.  So if I had a kid and they were LGBT, I'd be supportive and try and love them as they're my kid.  

Including trans.  I'd definitely go and take them to a psychologist who specializes in dysphoria and this kind of thing, to make sure it's not a tumblr-"I like opposite sex type stuff!!!!" or whatever.   (The whole drugs thing, I guess would depend on their age?  I'm not an expert, and I really do NOT want to think about all that.)

I think one problem HERE is that because this is a place where we talk about all the weirdos and freaks, that's what we tend to assume everyone is.  Most LGBT people I've encountered, outside of the Farms, are sane, reasonable people.  They just want to live their lives in peace -- they're not the Riley Dennis types.  And I think people like Riley Dennis would be just as bad if they weren't trans or whatever.  (Look at what Chris was like back in the day, for example?)

I can't say I wouldn't be scared, or worried, but I'd still love them.  I know I'm probably much much more liberal than anyone here, but I guess it's just my experience with trans people has been better than most?



On the other hand, if my kid decided they were going to root for the Flyers, or the Ravens, or become a Scientologist, they're dead to me.  You gotta have SOME standards.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 8, 2019)

I'd find some way to devolve them into sperm and then hang them from the ceiling by their tails and use them like a punching bag until they were normal like their old man!


----------



## queerape (Jun 9, 2019)

I wouldn't treat them any differently. I wouldn't celebrate it, but wouldn't condemn it. Equality means no special treatment.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 9, 2019)

As long as they don't have trash taste in anime I'm good. Tell them to not go bug chasing and not to join those pride parades because they disgrace the gay's and give them a bad reputation.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jun 10, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I'd find some way to devolve them into sperm and then hang them from the ceiling by their tails and use them like a punching bag until they were normal like their old man!


Reminds me of the "fetus room" tale from /v/. Good times.


----------



## OtterWhiskersED (Jun 10, 2019)

_STRAIGHT PRIDE WORLDWIDE_


----------



## Spatula (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't care too much about LGB as long as I have a straight child that can continue to have children. 

T will probably mean disowning.


----------



## Eto (Jun 11, 2019)

I would support them no matter what, and tell them my experience and struggles with being bi. T would be a big pill to swallow, but I’d see if they consistently want it, put them through therapy, and go from there.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 11, 2019)

If LGB, be supportive, try to steer them away from the degenerate side, teach or guide them to avoid getting pozzed up. As far as I am concerned, there should be no difference in the way a person acts regardless of sexuality. I have met people who until they introduced me to their partner/bf, I wouldn't have known, because it's not important. Basically so long as the LGB part of them does not become the main defining trait about them, but is rather a (important) trait out of many, then I think I would have done my job as a parent. Will still want a straight kid to continue the line though. 

If T though, into the oven they go.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 11, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> I will always love my kids, even if they're gay, bi, or don't like garlic bread. No matter who they date I will still share the same embarrassing stories of their youth with their new girlfriend or boyfriend.
> 
> Seriously, why don't you like garlic bread, son? it's not from my side of the family or your fathers, why are you like this? It's ok more garlic bread for us. At least he was polite in telling me he didn't care for it. He's never thrown a fit in expressing that he doesn't like something. I just don't know why he doesn't care for garlic bread.



I'm pretty sure your kid is a vampire baby bodysnatcher. They took your real child in the night and replaced him with a perfectly identical looking clone, but it's not your kid. 

Kill him now, preferably with fire.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 11, 2019)

I'd be horrified...I've never had sex!


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 11, 2019)

"That's cute, it's still sodomy and you'll face the judgement of the Lord. Now, how was school?"


----------



## WingsOfDepression (Jun 11, 2019)

In all seriousness though I would be somewhat disappointed but I won't stop them do what they wan't.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jun 15, 2019)

"Aight. Just be smart and stay safe. I'll always love you, you know that, right?"

If they say they're trans, I'd take them to a psychologist to make sure they're like, _genuinely_ trans and not just following a trend or mistaking something else as dysphoria. If they're genuinely trans I'd probably have a little bit of difficulty adjusting but eventually I'd grow used to it. No hormones or surgery until they're an adult, though.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 18, 2019)

You cant change a gay son, so why bother?  so G is fine.
the rest, well


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 18, 2019)

Be incredibly weirded out and/or confused as to how some random kid got into my house.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'd be upset for sure initially. But it would make absolutely no difference in terms of loving them. I'd just want them to be happy and not in any type of abusive or hurtful relationship. There is too much shit in the world. It would be more difficult if they were a SJW or a religious zealot. But even then, I believe you have to try at least to work through it.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jun 19, 2019)

I'd pay for a significant life insurance policy on them in favor of myself and keep sending them backpacking to whatever shithole country currently has significant muslim terror activity. Maybe organize small parties for them in public places for celebrating them "coming out", by calling ahead. Get rid of the faulty offspring, earn sympathy upcummies and recoup monetary losses.


----------



## Fougaro (Jun 20, 2019)

Gay: Just don't be like OP and we're cool.

Lesbian: Honey, lesbians are like traps: They only work in 2D.

Trans: Hm...maybe the unsterilized coat hanger I shoved into your mom back then might have fucked up your chromosomes...

Furry: Maybe God tried to tell me something with all the Sonic fanart of yours...


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Jun 21, 2019)

i would support them but they cant take hormones or get surgery until after 18


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Shit Waifu (Jun 21, 2019)

It'd be hard and difficult to accept the change, but I would try and support them, especially in the case of being trans if they have actual dysphoria. As long as they don't start participating in anything questionable and go through the necessarily counseling and steps to transition in the trans situation, and are closely supervised, I will support them. Just none of that weird tumblr ""nonbinary without dysphoria"" bullshit, not in my house, that's transtrending / "I just want to be special" and I won't stand for that. Very complicated subject. I'm bisexual so I at least understand the whole bisexuality/gay/lesbian angle myself, it's been the way I've felt for a long time. I just think you need to have dysphoria to be trans, anything other than FTM or MTF isn't going to fly, I consider myself supportive of the lgbt community but draw the line at "third gender" bullshit.


----------



## Unog (Jun 21, 2019)

First, I'd congratulate them on coming out.

Then I'd work on making another one.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 21, 2019)

It's going to be ok son. Being gay has some upsides, like you're more likely than a heterosexual man to finish college and you're probably going to earn more on average.

_Oh you're a furry? Oh hell nah get the fuck out of my house. That degeneracy is a choice!_


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 21, 2019)

I'd treat being a furry the same way I'd treat drugs with someone over 18: do whatever you want out there, but don't bring that shit under this roof, and don't fucking get arrested


----------



## Pitere pit (Sep 1, 2019)

If my kid came out as LGB I wouldn't care, sure future kiddie I accept that you are gay/bi, but, here are the chores that you have to do today and tomorrow, don't forget to buy bread when you get out of class. 
If it comes out as T or gender special, I would double the chores, you don't have time to think about gender identity when you are shopping the groceries, or going to grandma and grandpa's house to look after them. Also, I would put them in some extra curricular activity like learning other language or playing some sport. A chore a day will keep the gender delusions away.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Sep 4, 2019)

at 18-As long as they can hold down a job, pay taxes I really don't give a shit as long as they don't embaris me at Christmas dinner.

before 18-send them to a shrink and wait for the results. Deny them internet access to make sure they're not bullshitting me.


----------



## MZ 052 (Sep 4, 2019)

Belts, shoes, wooden spoons
The early cure for fags and troons


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Sep 5, 2019)

The same way I reacted when my close friend came out of the closet.

"I'm gay"

"...Okay, and?"


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 11, 2019)

No, not really 
I would do my best to dissuade them from the trans thing.


----------



## edboy (Sep 11, 2019)

Take them to the dryers to get their vile soul dry cleaned.

Nah, i'd support it in the same way I support most things. By doing nothing and not really caring.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Sep 11, 2019)

As long as their safe and self-aware about their decisions I'll accept them

if they're Gay, Lesbian or Bi  I'll be fine with that

with being Trans though, I'll ask or talk to them about why exactly they feel that way, if it's them experimenting with androgyny, having body image issues or whether they are experiencing some early signs of Gender Dysphoria.     (so they don't end up "de-transitioning" as some have done)

They'd have to be in about their mid-teens though, any other actions taken about it will happen in their later adult years

I'll get them to a good psychologist so they can learn more about what's causing it and how they can manage it, if they think about going on testosterone or something, I'll tell them to be aware of the side effects those medications and procedures can do to them.

I would also warn them about being safe when going out late at night, to clubs or going on dates, considering the risks of drugs and other problems, and the fact that a lot of trans people get attacked or murdered

other than that my opinion on them won't change, I will still love them


----------



## Basketball Jones (Sep 11, 2019)

I’d immediately follow that up with, “That’s great when did you learn to talk?” because as far as I know my cats can’t use people words.

One of them won’t stop humping my fleece blankets though?


----------



## Franjevina (Sep 11, 2019)

Since both gay/trans people are mentally ill i would grab him/her by the arm and send him/her to the first psychiatric facility .

Second option would be to sell them to Chinese for organ harvesting and make at least some return on investment .


----------



## ricecake (Sep 11, 2019)

Gay is okay, lesbian is fine.

Trans, get them kidnapped and reprogrammed in S. America.

Furry, dispose of them like Old Yeller.


----------



## Strelok (Sep 11, 2019)

That would be fucking weird because me and my gf decided our cats are the closest we'll ever be to parents.

But jokes on them, we had the vet scoop out their gender already.

Realtalk, as long as the kid got a job and provides for himself he can do whatever the fuck he wants. But papa strelok aint carrying his ass


----------



## The best and greatest (Sep 11, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> Belts, shoes, wooden spoons
> The early cure for fags and troons



Not in my observation, I got the opposite result.


----------



## CakeCutey (Sep 16, 2019)

If they were gay sure I'd be okay with it.
But, personally I wouldn't be able to support them on the trans part.
I'd still love them, but it would be still be weird.


----------

